# Enzo Ferrari e Ozil. Somiglianza e.. reincarnazione! Foto



## admin (21 Maggio 2015)

Sui social network sta circolando una foto molto curiosa che ritrae Enzo Ferrari, fondatore della celebre casa automobilistica e Mesut Ozil, centrocampista dell'Arsenal.

La somiglianza tra i due è impressionante. Talmente impressionante che, considerate le date di nascita e di morte (1988) il dubbio, scherzoso ovviamente, nasce: sarà un caso di reincarnazione?


Ecco la foto


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sui social network sta circolando una foto molto curiosa che ritrae Enzo Ferrari, fondatore della celebre casa automobilistica e Mesut Ozil, centrocampista dell'Arsenal.
> 
> La somiglianza tra i due è impressionante. Talmente impressionante che, considerate le date di nascita e di morte (1988) il dubbio, scherzoso ovviamente, nasce: sarà un caso di reincarnazione?
> 
> ...




all'epoca, l'erba doveva essere buona...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2015)

Old.


----------

